

Martin Owens declares Ubuntu Community dead - mindstab
http://doctormo.org/2013/03/06/ubuntu-membership-2/

======
rogerbinns
Linux distributions since time immemorial have followed the same trajectory.
They start out because the existing distros aren't paying attention to some
detail (eg a particular DE, a particular class or location of users, workflows
etc).

They get popular because those users appreciate such a close match to their
needs (or dies due to lack of interest/development). Buoyed by success, the
distro grows. It adds more and more packages. The bug lists start growing. The
pace of development slows because the developer availability trails the number
of packages, bugs, and users, getting spread thinner and thinner. Decisions
become increasingly conservative because of all the things that could break
and the number of users affected. Besides things already work.

Users feel increasingly disenfranchised and notice the lack attention to their
relevant detail. A new distro gets born. You could probably model the whole
process using Conway's Life.

